# Storing empty tank in freezing temps?



## Tim Wheatley (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have a few tanks I am not using after upgrading to larger tanks. At some point I want to use them as freshwater sumps for the larger tanks but right now I want to store them. So, what effect would freezing temps have on a tank? How does the Silicone react? What about the glass itself? These are store bought tanks, but I figured this the best place to ask as you guys know more about Silicone than the rest of us. 

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

freezing and thawing will wear down the silicone. I would store them somewhere warmer. If that is not an option, i would re-seal them when it comes time to use them. Re-sealing is pretty simple. A razorblade and a tube of silicone and a caulking gun will get the job done in less then 45 minutes. then let that puppy sit for 24 hours and fill


----------

